# can reptiles catch my cold?



## deedee71

i have a dreadful cold, can my leopard geckos catch it? 

i need to bathe one of their eyes, i don't know whether to risk it or not, husband has also got this cold, so he can't do the eye, unsure what to do. 

please could some kind person advise me?

have got a face mask at the ready, and antibacterial soap to disinfect my hands before i do it's eye

dee x


----------



## Meko

i wouldn't say snakes can catch human infections the same way we can't catch theirs.


----------



## hephev

Meko said:


> i wouldn't say snakes can catch human infections the same way we can't catch theirs.


Maybe you should take your own advice and learn to read, the question was about geckos not snakes.


----------



## hephev

deedee71 said:


> i have a dreadful cold, can my leopard geckos catch it?
> 
> i need to bathe one of their eyes, i don't know whether to risk it or not, husband has also got this cold, so he can't do the eye, unsure what to do.
> 
> please could some kind person advise me?
> 
> have got a face mask at the ready, and antibacterial soap to disinfect my hands before i do it's eye
> 
> dee x


 I think you should be OK, but basic hygiene is always a good idea anyway.


----------



## Athravan

No, reptiles can't catch colds or most other human diseases. The only things we share are mostly parasitical based or digestive system such as salmonella, that can be carried by both humans and reptiles.

Anything like colds, flus etc. you're perfectly safe to handle reptiles, just like we can't catch their respiratory infections and so on.


----------



## deedee71

thank you so much for all of your replies, i really appreciate it, i will be able to do her eye without too much worry now. i adore all my little ones, and i'd hate to give them a nasty sore throat.

many many thanks

dee major x x x x x


----------



## Meko

hephev said:


> Maybe you should take your own advice and learn to read, the question was about geckos not snakes.


they're both reptiles and the answer is still the same.. so sling it.


----------



## rob2278

Meko said:


> they're both reptiles and the answer is still the same.. so sling it.


:lol2::lol2:


----------



## hephev

Meko said:


> they're both reptiles and the answer is still the same.. so sling it.


Blah, blah, blah. sorry did I point out something that was pointless and insignificant? Don't know who else I've seen do that on here.
Oh now look, I've had to throw my corn flakes away, there is something other than milk on them.


----------



## Meko

hephev said:


> Blah, blah, blah. sorry did I point out something that was pointless and insignificant? Don't know who else I've seen do that on here.
> Oh now look, I've had to throw my corn flakes away, there is something other than milk on them.


 
you do realise you're making yourself look like an idiot. People will read this thread looking to see if they can pass diseases onto their reptiles and see you acting like a petulant child.


----------



## Mujician

Meko said:


> you do realise you're making yourself look like an idiot. People will read this thread looking to see if they can pass diseases onto their reptiles and see you acting like a petulant child.


 
Seconded


----------



## hephev

In the same way that when anyone else seems to ask anything on this forum you complain about their spelling or something else silly. I am not really worried about what you think of me as I'm not exactly your biggest fan either. Despite what you seem to think you are not always right and your opinion is not the only way of looking at things.


----------



## Meko

hephev said:


> In the same way that when anyone else seems to ask anything on this forum you complain about their spelling or something else silly.
> 
> I am not really worried about what you think of me as I'm not exactly your biggest fan either. Despite what you seem to think you are not always right and your opinion is not the only way of looking at things.


 
for 'not my biggest fan' you appear to stalk me.

Now run along and stop making yourself look silly. This isn't your thread, stop ruining it for the OP who asked for advice.


----------



## Kerriebaby

oh god, is this the under 5's section?

OP just noticed you live just up the road from me, im in Newington!

How refreshing it is to have someone ask questions about their animals, rather than carry on gun ho. I too worried about whether my Leos could catch my cold, I made the OH see to them when I was ill!


----------



## deedee71

kerriebaby, what a small world! : victory:

i'd ask OH to do it, but he has this cold as well, although, i just asked him if he'd do her eye if he was germ free, and he said he wouldn't. He doesn't share my love of reptiles. strange man. :bash:


----------



## sazzle

i always wondered this to be honest, never thought to ask  its good that they can't though cause i've always got some form of cold lol x


----------



## welshguy_2010

why dont you both grow up a person only asked a simple question and now your acting like 2 children


----------

